# Rounton Coffee



## Bbatch (Oct 24, 2015)

Is it OK to big up a coffee roasters who I just recently discovered? Rounton coffee, nestled away in a little barn just north of Thirsk. Went to pick up some Colombian beans this past weekend and have thoroughly enjoyed them thus far. They have only been roasting for a couple of years so thought I would do my best to get their name out there.

Happy brewing folks!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I've almost ordered from them a couple of times. Last time they were unfortunately trumped by the Rave black friday deal. But it will happen next year


----------



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

Came here to say the exact same ! There's a lovely new cafe in Edinburgh called Leo and Ted's that serve and stock Rounton. The current Colombian is delicious in the V60.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I got a bag of the Burundi for Christmas, a bit on the dark side but pretty good with milk. Really happy to have discovered that they're not far from where I live. Looking forward to trying a few more


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

If they were local I would definitely have tried them, but delivered £27/kg is just too rich for me.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I went into their new cafe in Middlesbrough this week, had a nice flat white. There was a choice 2 Ethiopians for espresso and the guy who made it took great care. I also grabbed a bag of their new Tanzanian which is really good.

I really hope they do well and survive, it's amazing to be able to get a decent cuppa in the boro


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

They're just up the road from me. Kind of forgotten about them until now..must pop round for a couple of bags soon.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Got a kg bag of their 'Granary Blend' which is their signature blend. Been fiddling with the recipe. Had some really good shots, and some average with an astringent after-taste, which is probably down to my tom-foolery. (BTW - They recommend 18g dose 1:2 ratio @ 93*C in 27 seconds.)


----------

